# Halloween Costumes for tortoises



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone ever do a costume for their tortoise? I tried Googling, but I got humans dressing up at torts. Boooorrrrrrrrrrringgggg.

I'm taking my crew to Petco this Saturday for their reptile Halloween event to promote my rescue and educate some folks. I want to enter mine in the reptile costume contest, so I'm looking for easy, inexpensive ideas.

One is going to be a ladybug....red Vetwrap with black spots. Easy! 

Post some pix if you got em!


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## AnnV (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got a Petco notice, with coupon savings for reptile products. 
It says to bring your reptiles Sat 10-12, for 'boo'tiful reptile contest. No other info. I have to work Saturdays so I can't go see what it's all about. We have a small Petco locally.

Ann from CT


----------



## thatrebecca (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't wait to see pix of your ladybug. It'd be pretty easy to make torts into the minions from Despicable Me with yellow and blue vet wrap and googly eyes. I say easy for an artistic type, which I'm not.


----------



## KsivaD (Oct 10, 2013)

My little land shark


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 10, 2013)

I love those little cozies from mossytortoise! But my tort hates them  no land shark for me! Bummer, since it looks sooo cute in your pic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 10, 2013)

If I had known about this contest sooner, I'd have asked Katie to make me a few...I even saw her Saturday for a tortoise club meeting and rescue event.
So it's off to Goodwill to see what I can come up with.

I love the Dispicable Me idea, but I did have to google it, never seen it. I don't have TV or cable so I miss a lot of that stuff


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## sopo (Oct 10, 2013)

I've seen a pic of a crocheted shell cover sort of like the shark one (cute! btw) but had dinosaur 'bumps' or points on it. Someone posted it on my facebook since I crochet. Would sure take a tiny one for Savi though. lol


----------



## sawz (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: RE: Halloween Costumes for tortoises*



sopo said:


> I've seen a pic of a crocheted shell cover sort of like the shark one (cute! btw) but had dinosaur 'bumps' or points on it. Someone posted it on my facebook since I crochet. Would sure take a tiny one for Savi though. lol



These ones?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using TortForum mobile app


These are my favorite costume ideas, if you're doing a lady bug you should totally do a bee as well!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sibi (Oct 10, 2013)

Just laughed my head off with the second pic..a bee! Just loved it! I want one.



sawz said:


> sopo said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a pic of a crocheted shell cover sort of like the shark one (cute! btw) but had dinosaur 'bumps' or points on it. Someone posted it on my facebook since I crochet. Would sure take a tiny one for Savi though. lol
> ...


----------



## HelenP (Oct 10, 2013)

omg to cute, to funny lol


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 10, 2013)

I love the bee too! And the space ship is pretty awesome! I've seen someone else make their tort shell an island, complete with palm trees. 

This is my first Halloween with my tort. I will definitely make him a costume but I haven't decided on anything yet either. I think a hamburger would be super cute but seems like it might be kinda hard to make...


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh goodness, those costumes are the bomb. I have to get the bee one. Or two. Or three ...


----------



## sawz (Oct 11, 2013)

The UFO is my favorite so far, but not so easy to make. 

But we definitely need to post all of our torts in their costumes!!

:heart:


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sopo (Oct 11, 2013)

sawz said:


> sopo said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a pic of a crocheted shell cover sort of like the shark one (cute! btw) but had dinosaur 'bumps' or points on it. Someone posted it on my facebook since I crochet. Would sure take a tiny one for Savi though. lol
> ...



Yes the first one but I love that spaceship! lol


----------



## sawz (Oct 11, 2013)

Isn't it adorable!? but I wouldn't use any sort of lights, that scares me that something might happen. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 12, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> I love the bee too! And the space ship is pretty awesome! I've seen someone else make their tort shell an island, complete with palm trees.
> 
> This is my first Halloween with my tort. I will definitely make him a costume but I haven't decided on anything yet either. I think a hamburger would be super cute but seems like it might be kinda hard to make...



how about this burger costume lol




[/URL][/img]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 12, 2013)

I saw that in a search!!! Love it! Definitely next year. This year it was so late notice, I have zero time. So a grabbed various colors of Vetwrap from work and will just make due with what I have...Lady Bug, Bee, Minion. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Thanks everyone! This was a fun thread. Maybe next year I will host a Tortoise costume contest.


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------

